# Starting a new job Monday.



## Dolfan483 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm starting my first job in a year and a half Monday, As a Dietary Assistant. I'm trying to stay positive, But it's all i think about now that i have the job. I'm worried about not getting the hang of it, Since i have no expierence. I just hope they can be patient with me, Because i don't learn things as fast as others do. Any support would be great!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm sure they'll give you time to get the hang of it. Anyways good luck and congratulations


----------



## AndrejSosic (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, you'll do just fine. Don't worry to much about being a slow learner. They know that you're new so you'll definitely get enough time to learn the tasks. And you'll be able to learn faster if you keep in mind that you like learning.... even if you don't. Just stay positive


----------



## Dolfan483 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knew i liked this website! Thanks for all the support guys, Much appreciated.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats on getting a job. All the best on Monday and beyond


----------



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats OP you should be very proud you found a job! Well done!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome! Sounds like an interesting job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations and best of CALM luck! You will do fine .


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats awesome, you should let us know how it goes.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Congradulations!


----------



## opalsky (Dec 6, 2010)

Good on you! That's going to provide you with opportunity after opportunity to learn new things about your SA, practise and become strong. Best wishes


----------



## Dolfan483 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys. Yesterday went well then expected, But there is ALOT more to learn. In this line of business you have to be quick because you have to get everything done in a certain time so we can start preparing the residents trays to eat. I'm not even close to where i should be, But in time i hope to get there. I have today off, But then i have to work 5 straight days. It really has taken a toll on my back though as i am not in the greatest shape and i am a bigger guy. But i hope it goes away once i get back on my feet more. My heart was racing however when i got home, And my mom said it was from me being all worked up and nervous. Kind of scared me a little bit. I love you all for the support you have given me. It has really helped alot. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

5 days in a row can help with the learning curve. Probably by the end of those you will have a much better idea of how things go around there. Best of luck! You're doing great!


----------



## Dolfan483 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey everybody, The job didn't work out. I'm around 400 pounds and the physical toll it took on my body was more then i could take. You have to be REALLY face paced and it is just not for me. It's not fair to everybody else that i am holding them up. Not to mention i never had expierence. I also can't get over my SAD so i'm making a appt. with my counsler who i haven't talked to in awhile. This was a wake up call that i need to lose weight and make myself well. Thanks for all the support though everybody, They really did guide me through.


----------



## englishtown56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, don't use your weight as an an excuse to give up. You need to keep moving in more ways than one.


----------



## Sheerful (Sep 8, 2010)

god bless


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time. Maybe next time things will start out much better.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Keep this in mind, you deserve to be happy just as much as anyone else in the world...400 lbs or 100 lbs. Maybe you could work with one of the local employment agencies to find a position that might work out better.


----------

